# رسالة مرعبة قتلت كل اللى قراها خلى بالك من نفسك وانت داخل



## خادمة رب المجد (26 يونيو 2010)

خلى بالك وانت بتقراها 
في احدى الدول الاسيوية  كان هناك 

شخص يدعى ويلسون وكان يقطن مع والده العجوز 

لكن اباه مريض  ويحتضر 

وفي يوم من الايام نادى الاب ابنه لكي يعطيه رسالة 

فحضر  ويلسون فجلس بجوار ابيه فأعطى الاب رسالة لابنه وأمره بألا يفتحها 

الا اذا  أحسيت انك ستموت بعد قليل 

فمات الاب 

ولكن الابن احترم وصية ابيه  بشأن الرسالة فلم يفتحها 

ومرت الايام 

زاد حزن وحيرة ويلسون وذات  يوم زاره احد اصدقاءه 

فسأله مابك يا ويلسون 

فأخبره بشأن الرسالة  فقال الصديق أيمكنك ان تريها لي 

فأحضرها ويلسون فقرأها الصديق فقط  

وبعد قليل 

سأل الصديق أهذا أبوك الذي كتب الرسالة 

قال نعم  

فذهب الصديق الى المطبخ مسرعا فأخرج سكينا وقتل نفسه 

وفورا اخبر  ويلسون الشرطة بذلك 

فعندما قدمت الشرطة وأخبرهم بما جرى 

امروه  باحضار الرسالة وعندما انتهى الضابط من قراءتها 

قال أهذا ابوك قال نعم  

فأخرج الضابط مسدسه وقتل نفسه 

فجاء الجندي مسرعا ليعرف ما حدث  وأيضا قرأها 

فهرب من البيت ولم يعرف عنه شيئا حتى لحظة كتابة هذه الرسالة  

فخاف ويلسون على نفسه فقرر ان يسافر بالطائرة 

ومرت الساعات  

فاذا به على مقعد الطائرة وعندها سأله شخص يجلس بجواره مابك 

فحدثه  بالامر وأعطاه الرسالة وبعد ان انتهى من قراءتها سأل نفس السؤال 

أهذا ابوك  

طبعا جاوبه نفس الجواب 

فخنق الرجل نفسه بربطة عنقه فمات فجاءت  المضيفة مسرعة 

وأخبرها بالامر فقتلت نفسها بزجاجة ...

والى الان لم  يعرف ما تحتويه الرسالة 

وحدثت مجازر كثيرة بسبب الرسالة الغامضة  

ماذا حدث بعد ذلك 

بقي الطيار ومساعده فقط احياء 

لكن الطيار  ارسل مساعده ليتفقد الامر 

لكنه لم يرجع لانه قتل نفسه بعد ان قرأها فلم  يبقى في الطائرة سوى ويلسون والطيار 

فذهب ويلسون الى مقصورة القيادة وهو في  حالة يرثى لها 

فأعطاه الرسالة فسأل نفس السؤال فرد نفس الجواب 

ففتح  الطيار باب الطائرة وقفز 

فقرر ويلسون ان يقفز ايضا لانه لايوجد طيار وفي  هذه الحالة سيموت لامحالة 

فقفز ويلسون وأثناء سقوطه مد يده في جيبه الخلفي  ليقرأها قبل ان يتحطم على الارض 

فأمسك الرسالة من طرفها فهم بفتحها فاذا هي  

.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.


.





تطير  من يده دون ان يقرأها 

فمات وهو يشعر بنفس شعوركم دلوقتى لما معرفتوش فيها  ايه


ههههههههههههه

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*هما قرؤا الرساله فدمهم اتسفك
وانا والله دمى اتحرقققققققققق

ههههههههه

شكرا خادمه*​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يونيو 2010)

*يووووووووووووووووو*
*لا دا اية الواد الرخم انا *
*انا بجد عاوزة اعرف فيها اية *
*ميرسى ليكى *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يونيو 2010)

_*الحمد لله كنت عرفها*_

_*والا دمي كان هيتحرق*_

_*شكرا ليكي*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*توقعت مقلب مش قريتها*​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يونيو 2010)

وااااااااااااااء
انا دمي اتحرق عوزين مطافي ههههههه
حرام عليكي حد سلطيك عليا
ربنا .........​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (27 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *هما قرؤا الرساله فدمهم اتسفك*
> 
> *وانا والله دمى اتحرقققققققققق*​
> *ههههههههه*​
> *شكرا خادمه*​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى نطلب المطافى ولا اية

ميرسى مينا لمرورك​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (27 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *يووووووووووووووووو*
> 
> *لا دا اية الواد الرخم انا *
> *انا بجد عاوزة اعرف فيها اية *
> *ميرسى ليكى *​


 


لو عرفتى ابقى قوليلى  ههههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (27 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> _*الحمد لله كنت عرفها*_​
> 
> _*والا دمي كان هيتحرق*_​
> 
> _*شكرا ليكي*_​


 

طيب يا مايكل لو عارف الرسالة فيها اية ابقى قولنا ههههههههههه

ميرسى مايكل لمرورك​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (27 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *توقعت مقلب مش قريتها*​


 


ميرسى لمرورك روكا​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (28 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> وااااااااااااااء
> 
> انا دمي اتحرق عوزين مطافي ههههههه
> حرام عليكي حد سلطيك عليا
> ...


 

متعيطيش يا جوفانى معلش ههههههههههههههه  

:crying:​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يونيو 2010)

> تطير من يده دون ان يقرأها
> 
> فمات وهو يشعر بنفس شعوركم دلوقتى لما معرفتوش فيها ايه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهذه خادمة رب المجد اللى كتبت الموضوع ده

كنت عارفة انه مقلب بس قريته عشان اتشل وتم حمد الله​


----------



## zezza (28 يونيو 2010)

:11azy::11azy::11azy:
ربنا يسامحك كان هيجيلى شلل و انا قاعدة ههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

